# Scraptoft Hall - Leicestershire



## Danny523 (Dec 7, 2008)

Scraptoft Hall is a Queen Anne mansion that stands in its own grounds and adjoins the church. It was sold in 1954 to the Leicester Education Committee and was then converted into a teachers training college but was eventually taken over by Leicester Polytechnic and became 'Scraptoft Campus'.


----------



## Fted19 (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice pictures Danny


----------



## MD (Dec 7, 2008)

nice one looks good in B+W


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 7, 2008)

nice one, its a shame they have let it get into such a state. I really wished I had taken a look in the other buildings when they were still standing


----------



## Danny523 (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah i know, when i went in about 6 months ago, the place was in pretty much perfect condition, but now it is completely trashed, and boarded up pretty well. There are still a few other buildings around, but no way near as many as there used to be.


----------



## smileysal (Dec 8, 2008)

Excellent pics of a sad looking former stately home. Love all the plasterwork high up the walls in the 3rd pic, and all the black and white tiles in the bathroom. 

Just found this pic when it looked a little grander.

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/368980

And this snippet regarding the hall.

http://scraptoft.leicestershireparishcouncils.org/scraptoft-hall.html

and lastly this

http://www.kingsturge.co.uk/commercial/news/scraptoft-hall-retirement-village.htm

I hope something gets done with it soon. It's a gorgeous building.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Danny523 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for that, I love seeing derelict buildings the way they were.


----------



## MD (Dec 8, 2008)

good find sal


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 8, 2008)

What's that under the tap in the bath??????


----------



## Danny523 (Dec 8, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> What's that under the tap in the bath??????



It was just a twig with some leaves on it hanging from the tap.


----------



## Mr Sam (Dec 8, 2008)

nice one mate, keep mening to nip up here not far from the railway tunnel


----------



## freebird (Dec 8, 2008)

Cool pics! Love the way the front of the building looks now and in B & W. Its much better looking derelict!  That last pic is excellent. Nice one!


----------



## killergibbo (Dec 9, 2008)

nice pic's

anyone drop me a pm into the where abouts this place is?
wud be my first explore if i get to find the place!!

cheers guys


----------



## nursepayne (Dec 9, 2008)

What a great place!


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 9, 2008)

killergibbo said:


> nice pic's
> 
> anyone drop me a pm into the where abouts this place is?
> wud be my first explore if i get to find the place!!
> ...



Im sure some quick research would reveal the answer. 
A friendly bit of advice, Its a good idea to post in the introductions before you do anything else


----------



## godzilla73 (Dec 29, 2008)

I may be suffering from the effects of 15 years (and a lot of alcohol!) passing under the bridge, but I think I actually went to a party at this place - or at least its grounds- as an undergrad. Could this be possible? Or was i just really mullered and confusing it with somewhere else?


----------



## Danny523 (Dec 29, 2008)

Haha, no i think it could have been possible, there a few groups on facebook about it, and I read a few people mentioning party's, not really sure though.


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 30, 2008)

godzilla73 said:


> I may be suffering from the effects of 15 years (and a lot of alcohol!) passing under the bridge, but I think I actually went to a party at this place - or at least its grounds- as an undergrad. Could this be possible? Or was i just really mullered and confusing it with somewhere else?



Probably, It used to have a lot more uni buildings there going back a few years. The hall is all thats left now though. It was a funny old place. I seem to remember some beer barrels being left on site when it closed, and kids covered in larger when one of the things got bust


----------



## DigitalNoise (Dec 30, 2008)

Great place, and great use of B+W, works really well.


----------



## gaara (Jan 3, 2009)

Beautiful imagery, you can't beat dereliction in monochrome


----------



## godzilla73 (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree entirely Miss Szabo....


----------



## Janie Wigley (Nov 2, 2009)

*purchase*

I would like to purchase Scraptoft Hall. I am a descendant of the family who built the home. I live in Birmingham, AL and am interested in moving to Scraptoft.


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 2, 2009)

Janie Wigley said:


> I would like to purchase Scraptoft Hall. I am a descendant of the family who built the home. I live in Birmingham, AL and am interested in moving to Scraptoft.



are you a troll or bot ?
if not well done if you do as in a very bad way inside but a nice looking place none the less and could be a very nice place with a lot of money spent on it
have you posted a new member thread yet as be nice to know some info on you like interests etc
take care dave


----------



## MD (Nov 2, 2009)

Janie Wigley said:


> I would like to purchase Scraptoft Hall. I am a descendant of the family who built the home. I live in Birmingham, AL and am interested in moving to Scraptoft.



heres a little bit of history robbed from one of the big G,s reports 
Scraptoft lies four miles east of Leicester on the western slopes of the east Leicestershire uplands, but by the 1930's the western part of the ancient parish was rapidly becoming part of the suburbs of Leicester. The most important domestic building in the village is Scraptoft Hall, which, in its present form, dates largely from the early 18th century. James Wigley, the Leicester M.P. laid out the park which, at the end of the 18th century, covered about 100 a. and attracted visitors from Leicester. After 1765 the property was held by theHartopp-Wigley family who lived in Little Dalby, and the house was let. In 1787 it was leased as a furnished hunting-box to Eliab Harvey of Chigwell (Essex). In 1790 it was occupied by a retired London businessman named Wilson, and was afterwards the home of Thomas Paget of Ibstock. At the end of the 19th century James Burns Hartopp inherited the estate through his wife and came to live at the hall; after his death the house was bought by Alfred Corah, of a Leicester hosiery firm, whose father had been the tenant in 1850. Corah died in 1924 and the house and grounds were later sold to B. W. Cole. The hall and the adjoining land were bought by Leicester Corporation in 1954 as the site for new buildings for the city's teachers' training college; the hall became the principal's residence. The main buildings for the training college, designed by Bridgwater and Shepheard, of London, were begun to the east of the house in 1958 and completed in 1960. Additional hostels were in course of construction in 1961. In 1962 work commenced on the internal demolition of the hall in preparation for a renovation scheme. Eventually the hall was taken over by Leicester Polytechnic and became 'Scraptoft Campus'. This in turn was later taken over by De Montfort University, but closed in 2003.

nice to meet you too


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 2, 2009)

Janie Wigley said:


> I would like to purchase Scraptoft Hall. I am a descendant of the family who built the home. I live in Birmingham, AL and am interested in moving to Scraptoft.



Trust me you really don't want to move to this country, i'd love to get out of here before things get any worse. 

Theres very little left of the hall apart from the external walls and a few original features, most of the interiors have been ripped out. It could be returned to its former glory, but it would cost a hell of a lot of money. Also the land which went with it is now covered in new houses occupied by idiots! This is yet another chunk of Leiceser's heritage wrecked thanks to the evil De Montfort University, who sold it for £1.2million (not including the rest of the grounds presumably)! It changed hands again last year with plans to convert it into a retirement home, but English Heritage keep blocking the development plans cos they are idiots. The development company said there was a "history of neglect and lack of respect by a number of past owners including De Montfort University", which is quite right. Why on earth English Heritage continue to kick a fuss up about it being converted is beyond me, internally it is made up of mostly chipboard and plasterboard ffs!!


----------



## sj9966 (Nov 3, 2009)

I used to visit the Scraptoft campus regularly during 1991/92, as my girlfriend at the time was a student there.

There were halls of residence as well as a reasonable size college building, has all this been demolished now, leaving only the hall?


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 3, 2009)

sj9966 said:


> I used to visit the Scraptoft campus regularly during 1991/92, as my girlfriend at the time was a student there.
> 
> There were halls of residence as well as a reasonable size college building, has all this been demolished now, leaving only the hall?



Yeah I had a wander around there about 2004 or 2005 and they were starting to strip it out then. Its all crappy houses there now full of stuck up idiots!


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 3, 2009)

Goldie87 said:


> Yeah I had a wander around there about 2004 or 2005 and they were starting to strip it out then. Its all crappy houses there now full of stuck up idiots!



lol very true i got asked what i was doing by one of them walking there dogs across the land,


----------

